
Show HN: Reminders to myself for taking on more managerial duties - inoda
https://isaacs-journal.herokuapp.com/shared_posts/o0CZ0mZ41yLcC0oHrSsIwg
======
inoda
If anybody is curious what this was written with, here is the repo:
[https://github.com/inoda/private_journal](https://github.com/inoda/private_journal)

